# Hello from Lapeer, MI



## hogman08 (May 16, 2008)

Hello all at AT. New member, and looking foward to sharing some hunting info and product knowledge.
Hogman08


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Welcome!*

I'm originally from Lake Orion!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Hogman08. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome hogman08 to Archerytalk.:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Sorek (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello From lansing! Welcome!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Wakentracy (May 14, 2008)

*Hi*

I'm new to Lake Orion MI


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Wakentracy said:


> I'm new to Lake Orion MI


:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Wakentracy. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## tomph (Apr 30, 2008)

I grew up in Oxford. Now living near Owosso


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome I am right down the road in north Oakland County. Enjoy the site


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT!! :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to At


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome to AT, you will surely learn lots here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## DHoyt (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey welcome. I've been lurking on this sight for a few years great place. And i live in lake orion myself.


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to AT and im from Clio, Michigan:wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*You hunt hogs?*

Hey, Welcome to the group! I hunt deer in Southern Ohio. Don't tell me you hunt hogs in MI(?) I know there's a lot of deer up there...

Jack Stinson
http://www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com/


----------



## k_dubya (Jul 4, 2007)

:darkbeer:

hello and welcome I'm in Brooklyn... near MIS.


----------

